# Case for EVGA X58 & Thermalright AXP-140



## wrcowan2002 (May 15, 2010)

I'm building a system with an EVGA X58 3X SLI motherboard, i7 930, and a Thermalright AXP-140 heatsink. The heatsink is low profile & extends over the top of the motherboard about an inch. I tried using an Antec 902 case but the heatsink sticks into the fan at the top of the case. Can anyone recommend a quiet case that has sufficient space at the top to allow the heatsink overlap?


----------

